# Heating oil Ansiao area



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Through experience,can anyone shed any light on the price of heating oil as to whether it's cheaper to purchase during the summer months as opposed to the winter months,I live in the Ansiao area of C/Portugal.






David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It follows price of oil not seasons, although sites for vehicle fuel never seen one for Aquacimento


----------

